# 11/15 hunt



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Had a great hunt today with a couple buddies. We shot 9 mallards, 1 Ross Goose, and a banded Canadian.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

goose and ducks for thanksgiving?lol.. i was out at skeeter today and there was alot of shooting/activity for the weather(i thought). i havent waterfowled much, but i do like the early teal hunting.wow, those little birds move.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey EZ, how you been. The nasty weather brings out the best in waterfowling. We took today off to dry out, and clean up our stuff.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...ezbite... Those little guys are fun to hunt ...and you have to be on your gun to get them....As for speed I had the pleasure of hunting Blue Bills out of a layout boat and you can have a ball with them...they come in like a flock of Teal when they hit the decoys they split...you feel like a bobble head right left or left right ...my first time I thought my head was going to fall off into the lake...and NO birds on the water...learn the hard way....Have fun you will enjoy it...!$


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Ezbite, and crappie lover, you both will have to come down and hunt the early season with us. We have some excellent teal hunting here, and a fart pile load of geese.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice shoot kevin, i will be at ottowa in the am . hope it fares well. you do all that killin in da korn?


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Most of it comes in the corn, but we have been rippin' it up in the chisel plowed corn fields. There is a ton of work involved with hunting a chisel plowed field that 99% of hunters won't do, like dig in to bury your blinds, but the results will speak for themselves. Tomorrow is going to be a scout day, and today was a rest and repair day so Tuesday will be the next hunt. We are starting to see more divers every day down here. so those will start to get hot quickly.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

So how did yesterday go? Season is closed down here and it is killing me to have all this fine weather and not be able to get out.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Captain Kevin...I want too thank you from the bottom of my heart for the invite....I had to give up the hard work of hunting a couple years ago due to my health...I do wish I had known you 10 to 15 years ago ...you would have to beat me off with a stick...waterfowl hunting was my passion of hunting...So again I Thank You....The next bird you shoot just say this one was for the Crappie Lover...I remember every day that I spent in a blind..or layout boat like it was yesterday...Be careful and enjoy this Waterfowl Season....C.L.
P.S. The Sandusky Bay is where we did most of our layout shooting..


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Tuesday was picture perfect. Walleyeguy1977 and I set the spread in a chisel plowed corn field, got in position and in about 20 minutes the 1st flock dropped in the spread we dropped 3 birds in that flock. All 3 banded. Then we had a single hit the dekes and he got a 3" steel BB enema. All said and done in about 45 minutes. Today we set the same field, and the birds were cutting the field short due to the wind direction so we decided to abandon the dekes, and try to pass shoot. Sure enough 5 minutes later a flock of 10-15 birds drop in the spread. We put on a commando stalk, and I managed to drop 1 before my gun jammed. Thursday we are scouting 2 fields the birds are working now to see what their timing is. Crappie Lover, sorry to hear about you having to give it up. I know when it comes time for me to make that decision it will be a killer. Take care all.

Kevin


----------

